# Milan: entro lunedì gli investitori. Ecco come sarà la cordata.



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 dicembre 2016, entro lunedì i nomi degli investitori saranno svelati a Fininvest e quasi certamente al pubblico. La cordata sarà composta da Li Yonghong, Haixia più altri due investitori che dovrebbero essere inediti. E' probabile che non ci saranno TCL, Huarong e CCB. Inoltre, sempre lunedì, Sino mostrerà a Fininvest i fondi che sono stati raccolti. Una garanzia che dovrebbe convincere Berlusconi a concedere la proroga non ancora richiesta dai cinesi. Riguardo le autorizzazioni governative, invece, c'è mistero. Per ottenerle occorrono circa 100 giorni ma non si sa se il processo sia già a buon punto o debba ancora partire. 

*Il Corriere della Sera in edicola* conferma: i cinesi sono ottimisti e convinti di poter ottenere la proroga da Silvio Berlusconi fornendo i nomi degli investitori e la garanzia dei soldi. Il giorno clou potrebbe essere domani. I cinesi, inoltre, verseranno 100 milioni per la medesima proroga. Una volta firmata, Fassone potrebbe iniziare ad occuparsi del settore commerciale. I rapporti con Barbara sono ottimi.
*Tuttosport in edicola oggi: entro lunedì sapremo se il closing si farà il 13 o se verrà concessa la proroga. Ma Sino svelerà i nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Se arriverà la proroga, SES raccoglierà i soldi (420 per Fininvest + 100 per la gestione del club) e li vincolerà su un conto cointestato ad Hong Kong.*

---------------

News precedenti

Sky sulla cessione del Milan. Secondo quanto riportato dall'emittente satellitare, il prossimo venerdì 2 dicembre sarà un venerdì di passione per tutti i tifosi rossoneri. Per quella data si saprà se i cinesi avranno raccolto tutti i soldi e se, di conseguenza, il closing si farà il 13 dicembre. Fassone è ottimista ma una proproga, al momento, è cosa molto probabile. 

Ecco le ultimissime richieste di Berlusconi per concedere la proroga: 100 milioni di caparra, ruolo da presidente vero in grado di prendere decisioni, conferma di Galliani e nessun vice presidente cinese.

Venerdì, dunque, sapremo quale sarà il futuro del Milan.

La Stampa sicura: entro lunedì verranno svelati i nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata (si riparla di TLC e CCB, ma non ci sono conferme) poi ci sarà la richiesta ufficiale per la proroga del closing. Successivamente, verrà fatta maggior chiarezza, a livello tecnico ed economico, sulla medesima concessione di proroga.

Si continua dalle news precedenti. QUI -) Milan: closing il 13 o rinvio? Si decide venerdì? Le news.

Campopiano: lunedì 5 dicembre sarà una giornata decisiva per le autorizzazioni. Inoltre, Sino scoprirà le carte per quanto riguarda la lista degli investitori ed i soldi.

Altre notizie di giornata


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecc...nza-closing-dicembre-vt42480.html#post1101172


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/futuro-di-donnarumma-raiola-ha-deciso-vt42478.html#post1101169


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ely-e-luiz-adriano-vicini-alladdio-vt42479.html#post1101171


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-calabria-campo-gennaio-2017-a-vt42482.html#post1101176


----------



## __king george__ (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 dicembre 2016, entro lunedì i nomi degli investitori saranno svelati a Fininvest e quasi certamente al pubblico. La cordata sarà composta da Li Yonghong, Haixia più altri due investitori che dovrebbero essere inediti. E' probabile che non ci saranno TCL, Huarong e CCB. Inoltre, sempre lunedì, Sino mostrerà a Fininvest i fondi che sono stati raccolti. Una garanzia che dovrebbe convincere Berlusconi a concedere la proroga non ancora richiesta dai cinesi. Riguardo le autorizzazioni governative, invece, c'è mistero. Per ottenerle occorrono circa 100 giorni ma non si sa se il processo sia già a buon punto o debba ancora partire.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> ...



si ma spiegate alla gazzetta che lo scoop è dire quelli che ci sono non quelli che NON ci sono


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 1 dicembre 2016, entro lunedì i nomi degli investitori saranno svelati a Fininvest e quasi certamente al pubblico. La cordata sarà composta da Li Yonghong, Haixia più altri due investitori che dovrebbero essere inediti. E' probabile che non ci saranno TCL, Huarong e CCB. Inoltre, sempre lunedì, Sino mostrerà a Fininvest i fondi che sono stati raccolti. Una garanzia che dovrebbe convincere Berlusconi a concedere la proroga non ancora richiesta dai cinesi. Riguardo le autorizzazioni governative, invece, c'è mistero. Per ottenerle occorrono circa 100 giorni ma non si sa se il processo sia già a buon punto o debba ancora partire.
> 
> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola* conferma: i cinesi sono ottimisti e convinti di poter ottenere la proroga da Silvio Berlusconi fornendo i nomi degli investitori e la garanzia dei soldi. Il giorno clou potrebbe essere domani. I cinesi, inoltre, verseranno 100 milioni per la medesima proroga. Una volta firmata, Fassone potrebbe iniziare ad occuparsi del settore commerciale. I rapporti con Barbara sono ottimi.
> 
> ...




Aggiunto Il Corriere della Sera


----------



## Igniorante (1 Dicembre 2016)

Ma perchè nessun giornale prende in considerazione le parole di Berlusconi quando ha detto "le banche ci hanno detto che gli acquirenti sono seri"?
Ancora con la storiella che Fininvest non conosce i nomi?
Già questo fa capire molte cose...


----------



## Casnop (1 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma perchè nessun giornale prende in considerazione le parole di Berlusconi quando ha detto "le banche ci hanno detto che gli acquirenti sono seri"?
> Ancora con la storiella che Fininvest non conosce i nomi?
> Già questo fa capire molte cose...


Inconcepibile. Affermazioni smentite dai fatti. Fininvest ha avuto ben chiara sin dall'inizio la mano che le avrebbe dato i soldi. Non si contratta in una m&a senza conoscere la controparte. In una negoziazione precontrattuale le parti effettuano verifiche, con la diligenza dovuta, sul piano contrattuale, contabile e patrimoniale della controparte, con accesso ad informazioni di livello sensibile, acquisiscono informazioni bancarie su di essa in funzione di garanzia, nel rispetto di inderogabili norme antiriciclaggio, antimafia ed antiterrorismo. Queste verifiche vengono effettuate con l'ausilio di advisors convenzionati, cui vengono delegati ampi poteri di indagine. Con controparti straniere vengono coinvolte ambasciate, consolati, e tramite esse in alcuni casi servizi di sicurezza interni e di Paesi esteri, o internazionali (Interpol, ad esempio). La contrattazione per persona da nominare riguarda le vendite per incanti, non quelle tra imprese commerciali.


----------



## naliM77 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Sky è comica, pur di gettare letame su Berlusconi afferma che le condizioni per concedere la proroga sono che a comandare saranno lui e Galliani ma i soldi li metteranno i cinesi... 

Ahahah


----------



## naliM77 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Cmq sono le stesse cose che ha scritto ieri Campopiano eh, lunedì si conosceranno i nomi e si saprà se si chiuderà il 13.

Io scommetto 1 caffè che il 13 sarà tutto finito...


----------



## neversayconte (1 Dicembre 2016)

Se ci sarà una proroga, concorderete che non ci saranno nemmeno grosse multinazionali dietro nè lo Stato.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Tuttosport in edicola oggi: entro lunedì sapremo se il closing si farà il 13 o se verrà concessa la proroga. Ma Sino svelerà i nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Se arriverà la proroga, SES raccoglierà i soldi (420 per Fininvest + 100 per la gestione del club) e li vincolerà su un conto cointestato ad Hong Kong.*


----------



## mrsmit (1 Dicembre 2016)

Facciamo passare sto referendum in modo da far terminare le chiacchiere elettorali al Berlusca.
Sono dell'idea che il 13 si chiude, ma non capisco perché se le autorizzazioni non arrivino entro domani dovrebbe slittare tutto di 30/40 gg, avranno calcolato i tempi per dire il 13/12, ci potrebbe essere qulache intoppo (la burocrazia cinese è lenta ma non sbaglia) ma tutto si risolve.
Ricordate che bene o male l'importante è che se ne parli di Berlusconi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Dicembre 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Se ci sarà una proroga, concorderete che non ci saranno nemmeno grosse multinazionali dietro nè lo Stato.



Assolutamente no.

"lo stato" potrebbe intervenire per mezzo di un'azienda a controllo statale (ce ne sono a bizzeffe), ma anche questa dovrebbe sottostare alle autorizzazioni dei vari organi e ministeri. Se ad esempio da noi il ManU fosse stato acquistato dalle poste italiane, e se per avere l'ok all'acquisto servisse l'ok della provincia di Roma ufficio affari regionali, della regione lazio ufficio acquisizioni patrimoniali (invento), della commissione antimafia, del ministero delle infrastrutture ufficio affari con l'estero, del ministero degli esteri ufficio ad cacchium..... non è perché le poste sono a maggioranza statale che il processo si concluderebbe in un lampo... 

Allo stesso modo un eventuale grosso gruppo cinese, entrato nella cordata ad ottobre, non potrebbe aver ricevuto l'ok all'esportazione dei capitali in tempo, quindi pure essendo grosso, sta aspettando l'ok all'esportazione.

E' tutto da vedere, non è chiara una beata mazza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Dicembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Sky è comica, pur di gettare letame su Berlusconi afferma che le condizioni per concedere la proroga sono che a comandare saranno lui e Galliani ma i soldi li metteranno i cinesi...
> 
> Ahahah



Veramente direi che dice così perché il min...ia di giornalista di sky adora talmete il Berlusca che crede veramente che quelle richieste siano state fatte e che dal suo punto di vista (Berlusconi è un genio) siano ricevibili.

I Berlusca fan sono talmente pervicaci che ancora non anno capito che era un incapace presuntuoso le cui fortune hanno origini.... lasciamo perdere va...


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola oggi: entro lunedì sapremo se il closing si farà il 13 o se verrà concessa la proroga. Ma Sino svelerà i nomi di coloro che fanno parte della cordata. Se arriverà la proroga, SES raccoglierà i soldi (420 per Fininvest + 100 per la gestione del club) e li vincolerà su un conto cointestato ad Hong Kong.*


*
I dubbi legittimi di Monica Colombo

[FONT=&quot]Una cosa non è mi è chiara. Se non arrivano le autorizzazioni per 420 milioni come può arrivare in tempi brevi l'ok per i 100 della caparra?[/FONT]*


----------



## InsideTheFire (1 Dicembre 2016)

Ormai le notizie che parlano di date per svelare i nomi a fininvest sono da inserire nella rubrica "storia" in quanto trattano un fatto già accaduto e non meriterebbero nemmeno di essere pubblicate


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> I dubbi legittimi di Monica Colombo
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Una cosa non è mi è chiara. Se non arrivano le autorizzazioni per 420 milioni come può arrivare in tempi brevi l'ok per i 100 della caparra?[/FONT]*



È stato già spigato

Ma la gente è di coccio..soprattutto questi giornalai


----------



## beleno (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> I dubbi legittimi di Monica Colombo
> 
> [FONT="]Una cosa non è mi è chiara. Se non arrivano le autorizzazioni per 420 milioni come può arrivare in tempi brevi l'ok per i 100 della caparra?[/FONT]*



Basterebbe informarsi per sapere le cose. Le chiede ai lettori? O è proprio una domanda retorica? Mah


----------



## Black (1 Dicembre 2016)

ormai è da 1 anno e mezzo che ci danno delle date entro cui sapremo qualcosa.... e poi non si sa mai nulla. Di sicuro però penso che per lunedì sapremo se il closing si farà, perchè se rinviano lo dovranno dire, no? oppure ci toccherà aspettare il 13 e vedere se accade qualcosa?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> I dubbi legittimi di Monica Colombo
> 
> [FONT="]Una cosa non è mi è chiara. Se non arrivano le autorizzazioni per 420 milioni come può arrivare in tempi brevi l'ok per i 100 della caparra?[/FONT]*



Molto semplice, le autorizzazioni vanno chieste individualmente dai vari componenti la cordata, alcune componenti le hanno già ottenute, altre, subentrate in un secondo momento ancora no.

Inoltre i 100 milioni potrebbero essere coperti da una fidejussione di una banca europea che ha in garanzia somme su un conto vincolato in Cina. 

Non capisco perché si vedono misteri dove le cose sono palesi e lampanti.


----------



## beleno (1 Dicembre 2016)

Comunque le due date più importanti nell'immediato sono la fine della campagna elettorale (domani?), quando il presidente farà ahinoi i fuochi d'artificio, e l'inizio del silenzio elettorale (sabato?), in cui la trattativa "subirà un'improvvisa accelerata".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> ormai è da 1 anno e mezzo che ci danno delle date entro cui sapremo qualcosa.... e poi non si sa mai nulla. Di sicuro però penso che per lunedì sapremo se il closing si farà, perchè se rinviano lo dovranno dire, no? oppure ci toccherà aspettare il 13 e vedere se accade qualcosa?



Questo gruppo ha detto preliminare entro agosto --> Fatto
Saldo Caparra entro 8 settembre --> Fatto
Closing entro fine anno --> Più o meno ci siamo
Closing 13 dicembre --> Se arrivano ultime autorizzazioni si fa altrimenti brevissimo slittamento per motivi tecnici.

Sull'eventuale rinvio, dipende, potrebbero aspettare il 12 per vedere se le autorizzazioni arrivano, ma forse visto il livello dei professionisti coinvolti tenere tutti sospesi con un giorno di preavviso non si può fare quindi possibile che anticipino la deadline al 5 e decidere già li se confermare o rimandare anche in caso di arrivo delle autorizzazioni il 9.


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

*VIDEO da MilanTv in cui citano anche il nostro Re Dell'Est*


----------



## mrsmit (1 Dicembre 2016)

queste benedette autorizzazioni devono essere rilasciate in ordine una dopo l'altra oppure si possono richiedere a tutti gli enti nello stesso momento?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> queste benedette autorizzazioni devono essere rilasciate in ordine una dopo l'altra oppure si possono richiedere a tutti gli enti nello stesso momento?



Una dopo l'altra.
La 'sommatoria' tempo metterebbe a rischio il closing per il 13.
Questa a detta dei 'profani' ovviamente perchè non si sa da quando iniziare a contare i giorni.
Se si conta fin dal principio di questa storia infatti i giorni necessari ci sono tutti come un puzzle dove ogni pezzo va al suo posto.


----------



## naliM77 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Della ricostruzione di Campiopiano trovo "comica" la telefonata di SES al Governo per velocizzare la pratica ahahah 

Per il resto, io sono convinto che il 13 si chiuderà, ma ce lo diranno a seggi elettorali chiusi, purtroppo questo è il prezzo che si paga per avere un Presidente impegnato in politica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

Per me il 13 si chiude e partirà una pernacchia globale in faccia a tutti .


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Per il resto, io sono convinto che il 13 si chiuderà, ma ce lo diranno a seggi elettorali chiusi, purtroppo questo è il prezzo che si paga per avere un Presidente impegnato in politica.



Nali , io di sta storia non ne posso più .. sono 25 anni che vedo i miei colori legati indissolubilmente alla politica BASTA !!!! io voglio solo tifare una squadra di calcio e basta .


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nali , io di sta storia non ne posso più .. sono 25 anni che vedo i miei colori legati indissolubilmente alla politica BASTA !!!! io voglio solo tifare una squadra di calcio e basta .



Lollo, una domanda a te che sei vicino alla vita mondana milanese : ti risulta che il milan abbia organizzato la solita cena di natale con calciatori, famiglie e tifosi vip???
Quella che si fa ogni anno da 30 anni ormai.
Sbaglio o non se ne parla???
Particolare da non trascurare....


----------



## wildfrank (1 Dicembre 2016)

No, ma Forchielli a radio24 alle 6.45 di stamattina diceva che l'affare si farà, ma sarà una cosa lunga......lunga.....lunga....


----------



## naliM77 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nali , io di sta storia non ne posso più .. sono 25 anni che vedo i miei colori legati indissolubilmente alla politica BASTA !!!! io voglio solo tifare una squadra di calcio e basta .



Guarda che la penso come te, dicevo solamente che siccome abbiamo un Presidente politico, siamo spesso oggetto di attacchi dalla stampa solo perchè siamo la squadra del politico, così come le nostre campagne acquisti degli ultimi anni erano gestite in funzione del voto, perchè purtroppo in Italia la gente vota anhce in base alla squadra di calcio.

Io come te spero che tutto questo finisca quanto prima e sto facendo il conto alla rovescia, ma oggi la realtà è questa, il Milan è usato da Berlusconi e suoi oppositori anche con fini politici. Lui dice che vende, e i suoi avversari dicono che non vende. Lui dice che non vende e i suoi avversari dicono che vende...ecc ecc..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2016)

Ma che strano.. tutto questo succederà lunedì, primo giorno post-referendum... coincidenze, eh


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *VIDEO da MilanTv in cui citano anche il nostro Re Dell'Est*



Intanto complimenti al nostro [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION], per l'ottimo lavoro che svolge sia nel forum che sul blog in ambito cessione Milan 
Ho letto il suo post riguardo le autorizzazioni e l'ho trovato preciso ed esauriente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Dicembre 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Intanto complimenti al nostro [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION], per l'ottimo lavoro che svolge sia nel forum che sul blog in ambito cessione Milan
> Ho letto il suo post riguardo le autorizzazioni e l'ho trovato preciso ed esauriente.



Grazie, davvero  se il tuo lavoro viene ripreso e citato anche dal canale ufficiale, che ringrazio, allora vuol dire che qualcosa di buono probabilmente è stato fatto. E ne sono davvero felice, perché tra l'altro ciò che faccio è animato esclusivamente dalla passione per questi colori.


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Sei un grande ''Il Re dell'EST''!!! Continua così


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Dicembre 2016)

Dunque, un rinvio e un eventuale seconda caparra non sarebbero altro che l'ennesima conferma che i soldi ci sono e i problemi sono di natura burocratica, e si confermerebbe anche la volontà bilaterale forte di chiudere l'affare.
Peccato solo che perderemmo il mercato di gennaio, ma ripeto, per i ritocchi che vanno fatti nel mercato di riparazione possono bastare gli incassi delle cessioni dei vari bacca honda luiz adriano vangioni

Sono convinto che si chiuda comunque il 13 e che miracolosamente post referendum le cose si faranno molto piu chiare... è l'ultimo tributo da pagare per aver venduto l'anima al diavolo di arcore.

Unica cosa che mi ha strappato un sorriso, il fango del dire "se il processo delle autorizzazioni è al termine o deve ancora iniziare".
Tristezza e malafede, come al solito: le autorizzazioni possono arrivare in ogni momento e ne manca una (presumibilmente il SAFE), delle altre fininvest avrà già ricevuto notifica e cio giustifica il loro ottimismo e la loro fiducia sulla solidità degli acquirenti.

Forza ragazzi, 3-4 giorni al referendum e un paio di settimane al fatidico closing! Teniamo duro


----------



## hiei87 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Complimenti [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION]
Comunque vada a finire, resta il tuo grande lavoro!


----------



## Casnop (1 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie, davvero  se il tuo lavoro viene ripreso e citato anche dal canale ufficiale, che ringrazio, allora vuol dire che qualcosa di buono probabilmente è stato fatto. E ne sono davvero felice, perché tra l'altro ciò che faccio è animato esclusivamente dalla passione per questi colori.


 E il Milan non avrebbe mai autorizzato questa ricostruzione sul canale ufficiale senza la preventiva autorizzazione di contenuti di Fininvest, parte della contrattazione, e legata per tale motivo da patti di riservatezza con il consorzio cinese su contenuti relativi al regolamento negoziale. Ascriviamo questo ad uno dei fatti della vicenda. Bravissimo, Felice.


----------



## Coripra (1 Dicembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grazie, davvero  se il tuo lavoro viene ripreso e citato anche dal canale ufficiale, che ringrazio, allora vuol dire che qualcosa di buono *probabilmente* è stato fatto. E ne sono davvero felice, perché tra l'altro ciò che faccio è animato esclusivamente dalla passione per questi colori.



hehehhehe, _probabilmente_... il solito modesto!


----------



## patriots88 (1 Dicembre 2016)

guarda il caso lunedi' 5.

dai su, tengono la suspance fin dopo il referendum e poi magicamente si sbloccherà tutto e si chiude.


----------



## patriots88 (1 Dicembre 2016)

comunque l' ottimo video sopra postato spiega come sia stato possibile spostare 100 mln in poco tempo rispetto ai 400 e passa di adesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *VIDEO da MilanTv in cui citano anche il nostro Re Dell'Est*



Bella Felix!


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*



le stesse porcate di ieri.


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*



Ahahahahaha che degrado


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Dicembre 2016)

Sky stomachevole


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*


Una notizia inverosimile...in pratica Berlusconi mette come condizione il fatto di rimanere ai vertici di una società che sta per cedere...non esiste proprio
Premesso che la trovo una bufala colossale...se fosse vera ha un solo scopo...quello di fare una proprosta con la certezza che venga respinta...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*



che bullshite, ma dai...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*


Ma non esiste in nessun pianeta una cosa del genere... Non è altamente possibile.. Ma se fosse veramente così sarebbe uno scempio.. che cambio societario sarebbe ? Ma scherziamo?


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*



Quindi o si chiude il 13 oppure non cambierà nulla, pietà. A questo punto tanto vale rimanere così.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*



ahhahahahahhaah
cedere qualcosa implica levarsi dalle palle.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Dicembre 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> comunque l' ottimo video sopra postato spiega come sia stato possibile spostare 100 mln in poco tempo rispetto ai 400 e passa di adesso.



esatto, concordo e complimenti al nostro esperto!


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Pellegatti: lo slittamento del closing a febbraio sarà chiesto al fine di evitare problemi sul mercato di gennaio. Quindi il closing potrebbe essere chiesto alla fine del calciomercato invernale. Ed i due sponsor cinesi, che dovrebbero versare al Milan i soldi per il calciomercato invernale, dovrebbero essere Ping Yan e TLC.*


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: lo slittamento del closing sarà chiesto al fine di evitare problemi sul mercato di gennaio. Quindi il closing potrebbe essere chiesto alla fine del calciomercato invernale. Ed i due sponsor cinesi, che dovrebbero versare al Milan i soldi per il calciomercato invernale, dovrebbero essere Ping Yan e TLC.*



e che ca... significa?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pellegatti: lo slittamento del closing sarà chiesto al fine di evitare problemi sul mercato di gennaio. Quindi il closing potrebbe essere chiesto alla fine del calciomercato invernale. Ed i due sponsor cinesi, che dovrebbero versare al Milan i soldi per il calciomercato invernale dovrebbero essere Ping Yan e TLC.



Si blocca il mercato (conseguenza) perchè c'è il rinvio del closing (causa), non è che c'è il rinvio del closing (conseguenza, secondo Skincats) per evitare un dispiacere a Galliani.

A questa gente tipo Pellegatti sembra sia morta la moglie o la fidanzata, mamma mia che roba, pur di difendere il pelato tirano fuori dei ragionamenti assurdi... non riescono proprio a staccarsi dal capezzolo di Galliani.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: lo slittamento del closing sarà chiesto al fine di evitare problemi sul mercato di gennaio. Quindi il closing potrebbe essere chiesto alla fine del calciomercato invernale. Ed i due sponsor cinesi, che dovrebbero versare al Milan i soldi per il calciomercato invernale, dovrebbero essere Ping Yan e TLC.*


Cosa significa che la proroga viene decisa (guarda caso) dopo la fine della sessione di mercato invernale per problemi? Che problemi devono esserci? Senza closing il mercato neanche si fa! 
E poi che significa che i due sponsor ci versano i soldi se sono collegati ai cinesi? Non ho capito niente..


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: lo slittamento del closing a febbraio sarà chiesto al fine di evitare problemi sul mercato di gennaio. Quindi il closing potrebbe essere chiesto alla fine del calciomercato invernale. Ed i due sponsor cinesi, che dovrebbero versare al Milan i soldi per il calciomercato invernale, dovrebbero essere Ping Yan e TLC.*



Mamma mia che articolo senza capo e coda


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: lo slittamento del closing a febbraio sarà chiesto al fine di evitare problemi sul mercato di gennaio. Quindi il closing potrebbe essere chiesto alla fine del calciomercato invernale. Ed i due sponsor cinesi, che dovrebbero versare al Milan i soldi per il calciomercato invernale, dovrebbero essere Ping Yan e TLC.*



.


----------



## Gekyn (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Il primo articolo, dice che i cinesi se chiederanno una proroga, dovranno accettare le condizioni di Berlusconi, cioè diventare proprietari di una società ma non potranno comandare, praticamente regaleranno i soldi ai Berlusconi's family.

Il secondo.....il secondo.....l'ho riletto un paio di volte ma non l'ho capito.

COMPLIMENTI


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

Faccio una domanda tecnica ... 

Ma a livello contabile non è strettamente necessario che la vecchia gestione ( e relativo bilancio ) chiuda prima del 2017 ? 
Se si andasse nel 2017 come farebbero a gestire 2 bilanci separati ? oppure il bilancio 2017 quando viene chiuso ( dicembre 2017 se non ricordo male ) va comunque tutto a carico dell acquirente ? 

Se fosse cosi siamo a cavallo .


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> e che ca... significa?



Tradotto , una volta che ci sono le caparre la vendita è già stata fatta e come scrivono ultimamente se ci sarà un conto cointestato in cina ( per esempio ) a livello contrattuale la cessione sarà a febbraio ma nei fatti è come se fosse gia stata fatta perché i due potenziali sponsor verserebbero dei denari che verrebbero già investiti nel mercato . 

Certo che , la mia esperienza mi porta a farmi due risate quando leggo determinati scenari che non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra .

Detto questo rimango della mia idea il 13 si chiude alla faccia di SkyPdSportTotti24 e Beppe Fetish


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Cosa significa che la proroga viene decisa (guarda caso) dopo la fine della sessione di mercato invernale per problemi? Che problemi devono esserci? Senza closing il mercato neanche si fa!
> E poi che significa che i due sponsor ci versano i soldi se sono collegati ai cinesi? Non ho capito niente..



a livello puramente teorico non è vero , se io prendo altro 100milioni di caparra e incasso già i soldi degli sponsor posso fare mercato con quelli poi sarà un problema del novo acquirente gestire il bilancio 2017 . 

E' la domanda che ho fatto qui sopra perchè a leggere l'inutile articolo si capisce quello ma scusate se mi ripeto è una cosa che per chi fa contratti tutti i giorni non ESISTE .


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Provo a tradurre l'articolo di Pellegatti.

Al fine di non disturbare l'operato di quel genio incomparabile che è Adriano Galliani, si eviterà di procedere con il closing a metà sessione di mercato perché ciò comporterebbe che per parte del mercato comanderebbe una persona illuminata come Galliani e successivamente quello li nuovo che non capisce una mazza... Magnanelli, Miracelli, Mastaldelli... insomma quello li scemo dei cinesi.
Chiaramente anche un genio faticherebbe ad operare senza risorse, quindi TLC e Ping An gli daranno in mano un centinaio di milioni sulla fiducia così che il nostro genio possa produrre l'ultima magia prima di lasciare il campo a Gastaldelli, Moracelli... insomma, quell'altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lollo, una domanda a te che sei vicino alla vita mondana milanese : ti risulta che il milan abbia organizzato la solita cena di natale con calciatori, famiglie e tifosi vip???
> Quella che si fa ogni anno da 30 anni ormai.
> Sbaglio o non se ne parla???
> Particolare da non trascurare....



Non saprei dirti , ad oggi io non ho sentito nessuno e non ho ricevuto nessun invito quindi non saprei .. però potrebbe essere un caso . 
Detto questo per me la fanno .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Provo a tradurre l'articolo di Pellegatti.
> 
> Al fine di non disturbare l'operato di quel genio incomparabile che è Adriano Galliani, si eviterà di procedere con il closing a metà sessione di mercato perché ciò comporterebbe che per parte del mercato comanderebbe una persona illuminata come Galliani e successivamente quello li nuovo che non capisce una mazza...



Si, la notizia di Premium intendeva esattamente questo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non saprei dirti , ad oggi io non ho sentito nessuno e non ho ricevuto nessun invito quindi non saprei .. però potrebbe essere un caso .
> Detto questo per me la fanno .



Speriamo in un ristorante cinese


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo in un ristorante cinese



Guarda , ultimamente ho avuto a che fare con " qualcuno " molto più vicino all INDA che al milan e mi ha raccontato alcune cose dei cinese che è meglio lasciar perdere . 

Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che i nostri siamo più intelligenti , attrezzati e preparati di Suning altrimenti saranno bestemmie .


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda , ultimamente ho avuto a che fare con " qualcuno " molto più vicino all INDA che al milan e mi ha raccontato alcune cose dei cinese che è meglio lasciar perdere .
> 
> Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che i nostri siamo più intelligenti , attrezzati e preparati di Suning altrimenti saranno bestemmie .



L'operatività deve esser italiana, come è italiano il marchio.
Purtroppo i cinesi stanno acquistando tutto : è la legge del mercato, non dipende da noi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'operatività deve esser italiana, come è italiano il marchio.
> Purtroppo i cinesi stanno acquistando tutto : è la legge del mercato, non dipende da noi.



Una futura gestione del Milan non può necessariamente essere fatta come quella dell inter , occorre GENTE SUL CAMPO .. occorre gente che stia qui a testare giornalmente il lavoro di tutti . 
Infatti la scelta di Fassone e Mirabelli porta in quella direzione , certo che tra i nostri futuri acquirenti e Suning è come paragonare il paninaro sotto casa e l'Esselunga .


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Di Stefano a Sky:"I cinesi
Stanno facendo di tutto per arrivare al closing entro il 13 dicembre, anche perché se ci fosse la proroga bisognerebbe ridiscutere le nuove condizioni con Berlusconi".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano a Sky:"I cinesi
> Stanno facendo di tutto per arrivare al closing entro il 13 dicembre, anche perché se ci fosse la proroga bisognerebbe ridiscutere le nuove condizioni con Berlusconi".*



Sensazione mia è che anche Sky stia lentamente mollando l'osso. Solo una sensazione però.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano a Sky:"I cinesi
> Stanno facendo di tutto per arrivare al closing entro il 13 dicembre, anche perché se ci fosse la proroga bisognerebbe ridiscutere le nuove condizioni con Berlusconi".*



Le mogli dei boss cinesi in visita settimanale ad arcore, una pechinese per Dudù, il cambio del nome dello stato da ''Cina'' a ''BerlusCina'' e la garanzia che sarà installato un altoparlante negli spogliatoi che scandisca ATTACCAREEEE ogni 88 secondi.


----------



## de sica (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano a Sky:"I cinesi
> Stanno facendo di tutto per arrivare al closing entro il 13 dicembre, anche perché se ci fosse la proroga bisognerebbe ridiscutere le nuove condizioni con Berlusconi".*



Strano non abbia aggiunto con un "filtra pessimismo"


----------



## admin (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: lo slittamento del closing a febbraio sarà chiesto al fine di evitare problemi sul mercato di gennaio. Quindi il closing potrebbe essere chiesto alla fine del calciomercato invernale. Ed i due sponsor cinesi, che dovrebbero versare al Milan i soldi per il calciomercato invernale, dovrebbero essere Ping Yan e TLC.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky:"I cinesi sono convinti di poter finalizzare il closing entro il 13 dicembre. Nel caso non accadesse ciò, può arrivare la proroga ma Berlusconi ha posto le sue condizioni per concederla: presidenza attiva, Galliani confermato e nessun vice presidente cinese".*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano a Sky:"I cinesi
> Stanno facendo di tutto per arrivare al closing entro il 13 dicembre, anche perché se ci fosse la proroga bisognerebbe ridiscutere le nuove condizioni con*


----------



## Coripra (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano a Sky:"I cinesi
> Stanno facendo di tutto per arrivare al closing entro il 13 dicembre, anche perché se ci fosse la proroga bisognerebbe ridiscutere le nuove condizioni con Berlusconi".*



Buffo (buffo? mah) vedere come la loro politica sia quella di cercare di correggere il tiro gradualmente, lasciando sempre rimasugli di vaccate sparate in precedenti "scoop": ora si appigliano alle "nuove condizioni di B".

Fanno esattamente come fanno con le loro previsioni Meteo: al mattino zero pioggia, poi piove e allora al pomeriggio modificano le previsioni del mattino....


----------



## __king george__ (1 Dicembre 2016)

mi accodo ai complimenti a Re dell'Est per tutto il lavoro che sta facendo e ha fatto.....uno degli utenti ai quali mi "attacco" nei momenti di sconforto nero....


----------



## naliM77 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Vediamo...

Intanto sono passati dal "non ci sono i soldi, altro che autorizzazioni" a "i soldi ci sono mancano le autorizzazioni" al finale ""cavolo forse ce la fanno a fare tutto per lunedì".

Semmai ci fosse bisogno di una ulteriore prova riguardo il fatto che 

1)Non sanno nulla
2)Vanno contro Berlusconi a priori, dicono quello che la tifoseria rossonera NON vuol sentirsi dire fino a che possono farlo senza essere accusati di dire il falso.

certo però che uno come Di Stefano che continua a fare il giornalista dopo la BALLA COLOSSALE della cena a casa Berlusconi con Silvio che in realtà era in ospedale, è veramente strana come cosa.


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Il 5 dicembre scadono i termini: o si annuncerà il closing da formalizzare il 13 dicembre, e c'è fiducia da entrampe le parti per chiudere, oppure ci sarà proroga e rinegoziazione dell'accordo."*


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Andrea Montanari: "Il lunedì post-referendum si dovrebbe sbloccare tutto. Intanto Piersilvio Berlusconi benedice l'accordo e la decisione di suo padre di vendere."*


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano a Sky:"I cinesi
> Stanno facendo di tutto per arrivare al closing entro il 13 dicembre, anche perché se ci fosse la proroga bisognerebbe ridiscutere le nuove condizioni con Berlusconi".*



Con berlusconi non si può discutere, ergo si chiuda. Please.


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Vediamo...
> 
> Intanto sono passati dal "non ci sono i soldi, altro che autorizzazioni" a "i soldi ci sono mancano le autorizzazioni" al finale ""cavolo forse ce la fanno a fare tutto per lunedì".
> 
> ...



La maggiorparte non sa proprio nulla.
Su questa vicenda i diretti interessati sono molto ermetici. 
Quei pochissimi che sono un po' informati sui fatti sono stati oggetto di invidia, frecciate e perculamenti.


----------



## naliM77 (1 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Con berlusconi non si può discutere, ergo si chiuda. Please.



Ma discutere cosa, vuole questo e quell'altro...la figlia, se solo lui prova a chiedere qualcosa di quello che dice Di Stefano, lo fa interdire


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano a Sky:"I cinesi
> Stanno facendo di tutto per arrivare al closing entro il 13 dicembre, anche perché se ci fosse la proroga bisognerebbe ridiscutere le nuove condizioni con Berlusconi".*



Ricordo a tutti che Berlusconi da lunedì ritornerà nella capsula di ibernazione, dubito che si mettano a sbrinarlo per ridiscutere semplici termini di contratto..lo rivedremo solo il 13 per i saluti


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Auro Palomba: "Ragazzi fate attenzione al tranello di Forchielli. E' solo un simpatico provocatore che come ha promesso si cospargerà il capo di cenere quando arriverà il closing."*


----------



## Aron (1 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Auro Palomba: "Ragazzi fate attenzione al tranello di Forchielli. E' solo un simpatico provocatore che come ha promesso si cospargerà il capo di cenere quando arriverà il closing."*


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ma discutere cosa, vuole questo e quell'altro...la figlia, se solo lui prova a chiedere qualcosa di quello che dice Di Stefano, lo fa interdire



E' tutto cabaret, chi vende molla l'osso e si leva dalle palle.
Per me non sarà nemmeno presidente onorario ma si schiererà dalla parte dei gufi.
Impossibile stia nel milan senza possibilità di parlare a sproposito come ha sempre fatto e ,siccome i cinesi non vogliono in casa **********, al limite gli conserveranno un posto in tribuna.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Auro Palomba: "Ragazzi fate attenzione al tranello di Forchielli. E' solo un simpatico provocatore che come ha promesso si cospargerà il capo di cenere quando arriverà il closing."*



Di cenere???
Io prevedo tanto tanto letame all'orizzonte.


----------



## ps18ps (1 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di cenere???
> Io prevedo tanto tanto letame all'orizzonte.



potrebbe fare anche una diretta streeming


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Dicembre 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> potrebbe fare anche una diretta streeming



Questo capisce di calcio quanto io di cucito.
Una mazza.


----------



## ps18ps (1 Dicembre 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questo capisce di calcio quanto io di cucito.
> Una mazza.



no è solo un provocatore, meglio non farsi il sangue amaro per lui


----------



## wfiesso (1 Dicembre 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Le mogli dei boss cinesi in visita settimanale ad arcore, una pechinese per Dudù, il cambio del nome dello stato da ''Cina'' a ''BerlusCina'' e la garanzia che sarà installato un altoparlante negli spogliatoi che scandisca ATTACCAREEEE ogni 88 secondi.



E un container di prostitute per Silvio


----------



## Reblanck (1 Dicembre 2016)

Menomale che mancano 12 giorni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Dicembre 2016)

Quindi il 13 di dicembre si chiude un bellezza.... 
Tramite comunicato stampa delle ore 16 han li e yonghong li saranno presenti presso la nuova sede della ac milan e insieme all altissimo oramai ex presidente in pectore annunceramno al mondo la cessione del club.

Sarà altresi annunciato che il cavaliere Berlusconi non sarà presidente onorario in quanto il suo ego non ha potuto accettare l incarico senza i suoi veti sulle cessioni acquisti e sulla tattica da mettere in campo.
Il dottor Galliani rassegnera le sue dimissioni nella immediato e confermato da consiglio di amministrazione. Fininvest. 

Le aziende partner TCL e Ping An, nuovi sponsor, si occuperanno del mercato do gennaio con oltre 100 milioni di euro da investire..


----------



## wfiesso (1 Dicembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Quindi il 13 di dicembre si chiude un bellezza....
> Tramite comunicato stampa delle ore 16 han li e yonghong li saranno presenti presso la nuova sede della ac milan e insieme all altissimo oramai ex presidente in pectore annunceramno al mondo la cessione del club.
> 
> Sarà altresi annunciato che il cavaliere Berlusconi non sarà presidente onorario in quanto il suo ego non ha potuto accettare l incarico senza i suoi veti sulle cessioni acquisti e sulla tattica da mettere in campo.
> ...



Così come per le notizie negative andiamoci coi piedi di piombo e attendiamo il 13


----------



## Igniorante (1 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Auro Palomba: "Ragazzi fate attenzione al tranello di Forchielli. E' solo un simpatico provocatore che come ha promesso si cospargerà il capo di cenere quando arriverà il closing."*



Parole significative, però per essere precisi non era cenere sul capo ma escrementi nel piatto


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Dicembre 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Auro Palomba: "Ragazzi fate attenzione al tranello di Forchielli. E' solo un simpatico provocatore che come ha promesso si cospargerà il capo di cenere quando arriverà il closing."*



Ehhh ma l'osservatorio asia....


Si era capito da un pezzo che questo spara e basta, così la gente ora lo conosce.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Dicembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Quindi il 13 di dicembre si chiude un bellezza....
> Tramite comunicato stampa delle ore 16 han li e yonghong li saranno presenti presso la nuova sede della ac milan e insieme all altissimo oramai ex presidente in pectore annunceramno al mondo la cessione del club.
> 
> Sarà altresi annunciato che il cavaliere Berlusconi non sarà presidente onorario in quanto il suo ego non ha potuto accettare l incarico senza i suoi veti sulle cessioni acquisti e sulla tattica da mettere in campo.
> ...


quale comunicato delle ore 16 scusa??


----------



## naliM77 (1 Dicembre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> quale comunicato delle ore 16 scusa??



looool  

è solo una previsione l a sua


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2016)

*PER LA 9348398493483843 VOLTA INVITO TUTTI A LEGGERE QUESTO TOPIC. LA COSA STA DIVENTANDO PESANTE CON STA STORIA DELLE FONTI
*
 http://www.milanworld.net/rispetto-per-chi-posta-le-notizie-per-favore-vt23427.html


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Quindi il 13 di dicembre si chiude un bellezza....
> Tramite comunicato stampa delle ore 16 han li e yonghong li saranno presenti presso la nuova sede della ac milan e insieme all altissimo oramai ex presidente in pectore annunceramno al mondo la cessione del club.
> 
> Sarà altresi annunciato che il cavaliere Berlusconi non sarà presidente onorario in quanto il suo ego non ha potuto accettare l incarico senza i suoi veti sulle cessioni acquisti e sulla tattica da mettere in campo.
> ...



Mamma mia  sarebbe il sogno di una vita


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Dicembre 2016)

*Berlusconi a Premium Sport: "Il closing ci sarà, il Milan tornerà nell'olimpo del calcio"*


----------

